# Some Demasoni Pics



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi guys,
Comparing the pics of my fish I took today with the ones I took a few months ago, i realized how much a few months can make a difference.

This is 2~3 months ago, and I thought they looked stunning back then:









This is what they look like now: :O

































And some special pictures:
This is one of my females hiding away in the long algae.









And my demasoni fry sun-bathing


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a great looking group of Ps. demasoni you got there! :thumb:

The female hiding in the algae looks saltwater-esque. I like it.

What do you do that you get every rock to have a thick head of hair like that? What's your lighting like?


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

That pic with the Dem female hiding in the algae is truly awesome.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i wish i had algae like that right now


----------



## brokenwing (Jun 20, 2010)

That algea is neat, sharp looking fish you got there.


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

I want algae like that....


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome Demasoni. Your labs aren't labs though just incase you didn't know. Looks like barlowi/lab hybrid "All yellow lab"


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

cjacob316 said:


> i wish i had algae like that right now


Vitamins in the water at night. It works. Fish look better too. Something like POLY-VI-SOL baby vitamin drops. About 5 drops for a 30 gallon tank once or twice a week. Do it at night as light destroys vitamins. Usually produces green hair algae, not black.


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

What kind of vitamins?


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

Haha. I knew you guys would love the algae picture. I adore my algae myself.
One side of my aquarium get a good dose of sunlight every morning.
The side of my aquarium facing away from the window can be seen from the first few pics and doesn't have that long reddish algae.

I use power-glo x1 and Natural x1 (inherited it, not sure what exactly)
But once again i'm sure its the sunlight.



aquariam said:


> Awesome Demasoni. Your labs aren't labs though just incase you didn't know. Looks like barlowi/lab hybrid "All yellow lab"


You are wrong.  My labs are labs. 999% sure. A very clean yellow lab doesn't have to be the lemon electric yellow hybrid fish. I have had labs for many years and i know what "all yellow lab" are like,... furthermore, i got them from a buddy who is sort of a malawi cichlid expert among other things


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

* What kind of vitamins? * I mentioned a brand in the post. Poly Vi Sol ABCD drops work well.

*You are wrong.  My labs are labs. 999% sure. A very clean yellow lab doesn't have to be the lemon electric yellow hybrid fish. I have had labs for many years and i know what "all yellow lab" are like,... furthermore, i got them from a buddy who is sort of a malawi cichlid expert among other things  *

I was going more on the snout shape. No offense or anything. Forget I said it.


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

aquariam said:


> I was going more on the snout shape. No offense or anything. Forget I said it.


Hey, u got to be a lil careful about deciding from a few pictures. I happen to have 5~6 yrs experience with various batches of yellow labs. I'm sure of what i got.
But people who doesn't know better would be disappointed if they were wrongly told their yellow labs are hybrids of some sort.


----------



## gymdog (May 24, 2007)

may i ask what you feed your fish. their colors look rich and bold[/b]


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

gymdog said:


> may i ask what you feed your fish. their colors look rich and bold[/b]


 I feed NLS Thera A 1mm and a some NLS Grow 0.3mm. And they feed off the algae quite abit as their feces has 20~30% green materials.

But demasoni can be really dull colored if they are not given the right environment. Food is probably not the main factor.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful labs and dems! :thumb:


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

kabuto said:


> aquariam said:
> 
> 
> > I was going more on the snout shape. No offense or anything. Forget I said it.
> ...


I also have 6 yrs exp and I'm 100 % sure but I didn't want to offend you. The fish with absolutely no black on the ventral or anal fins is a giveaway IMO.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Pretty fish either way but I'm super interested in this long red/purple algae! So if you add those vitamins does that help with the algae or the fish? Sorry I was confused with that part of the convo! There is a huge difference with your fish over the months as you have shown! Amazing set up I love it! What is all the specs dimensions, Water parameters full stocking, rocks etc etc?


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

aquariam said:


> kabuto said:
> 
> 
> > aquariam said:
> ...


its a picture.... whats with people attacking others on their quality of stock? Regardless the pics are focused on the dems not the labs, I'm sure kabuto would know better than you....

it's alright to be a fish-keeping snob, but I don't see the need to act like you know better than the actual fish keeper just by looking at a few pictures.

just my 2 cents :\

but to get back on topic  Great to see your dems all colored up so much more kabuto :thumb: they look great


----------



## Mugen-Malawi (Apr 2, 2004)

I see hybrid!!!!!!! LOL. J/k. They all look great!!! Especially ur algae. :thumb: =D>


----------



## abhinaba (Oct 7, 2008)

The dems are awesome!!!!
The algae is awesome as well.


----------



## idonotnow (Aug 28, 2009)

some nice Dems 

I've never seen freshwater purple hair algae  that pic makes me want to grow some does it have a name?


----------



## KLGFCG (May 12, 2010)

Awesome pictures, and that algae is AMAZING. Do you have a full tank shot?


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

Great fish and algae indeed! Full tank shot please! :thumb:


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

aquariam said:


> kabuto said:
> 
> 
> > aquariam said:
> ...


Dude, you can't see the black on some pictures doesn't mean you see weird snouts. :S 
Everyone of my lab has good black dorsal line and the males have black pectoral and anal fins. 
In fact, you can see them on EVERY PICTURE! Maybe you are blind to black?

Well actually, the only fish where you can't see black clearly on the dorsal is the top most fish in the first picture. she has a dull thin dorsal fin when shy which can be black when in good mood. Even so that picture only show 1/3 of her dorsal fin, and towards the end...

I know its actually good when people help to point out hybrids, but somehow i'm annoyed.
You seem to be 100% sure as well... pfft!
I know these are not hybrids to begin with. And that you went from "odd snout" to "no black on fins", which are both clearly not the case in the pictures. :S 
Look at the fishes pls, and tell me again you are 100% sure.

I actually have seen the parents of the fish, and they are kept in a species tank. And I know the breeder....

There is no better way to say this. You are wrong, please avoid wrongly labeling hybrid on a fish in the future. thx.


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

idonotnow said:


> some nice Dems
> 
> I've never seen freshwater purple hair algae  that pic makes me want to grow some does it have a name?


I have no idea where they came from to be honest.
I've never seen them myself until they magically grew in my tank. They are so awesome.

I've got a video of a female spitting her fry INTO the algae, and the fry started nibbling on the algae while staying hidden. I'll post it up here when i do figure out how to post on youtube.


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

Alright, due to popular demand... 

This Youtube video is a MUST SEE! 





Fry in the algae. 









Side facing window (morning sunlight)









Side facing in:


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

=D>


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice Demasoni. Love the video. :thumb: 
I'm jealous of the algae. It must be the sunlight.


----------



## phorty (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow! I usually set up my tanks to avoid sunlight but you've made it work in a unique way.


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

I love it =D> that algae is truly impressive no wonder all of your dems have colored up so nicely

:thumb:


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

Huh, I remember 2-3 months ago when I told u to be patient and they will color up...patience and look at the results


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

justinf67 said:


> Huh, I remember 2-3 months ago when I told u to be patient and they will color up...patience and look at the results


Yes. there were very dull just a couple months ago.
They actually colored up over night, after i rearranged my tank to the current look.
 i'm a very impatient fish keeper. haha.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW. Awesome algae! You can probably go away for a month without feeding your fish and they will probably feed themselves by eating the algae. :thumb: =D> opcorn:  :fish:


----------



## Fionn2003 (Jun 15, 2010)

nice


----------



## jamps (Jul 19, 2010)

wow my dems are very young like in the first picture, cant wait for 2-3 months, **** your's look ow so awesome!


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

That video is like National Geographic :thumb:

I bet you scrape algae on the glass every day, especially on the one facing the Sun.


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

pomi said:


> That video is like National Geographic :thumb:
> 
> I bet you scrape algae on the glass every day, especially on the one facing the Sun.


lol. no i don't have to.
My wife love using the magnetic scrubber. I think because it gives the satisfaction of scrubbing off a dirty oily kitchen table but without getting your hands wet! And it always have a sparkling clean finish.


----------



## Sand Man (Oct 12, 2006)

The algae pics are truly amazing!


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful Dems! 
I would say your labs are def pure.
Love that pic of the female dem she looks so snuggly in that red hair algae.
Good Job! :thumb:


----------



## Jonesboy75 (May 11, 2007)

Glad someone brought this old thread back to the top. I had forgotten how amazing that algae looks. Kabuto, are you still around? If so, how about a few new pics?


----------

